# The meme thread for a laugh



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They say there is often truth in humor, I'll add there are also a lot of lies. However if you have a sense of humor they are all funny.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That last one sure hit the nail on the head. My worry is that some day those who never learn will be in the majority.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It is honestly people dont know how to discuss anything anymore. If you dont agree with them they think they cant be friends with you or even associate with you. Which is idiotic. 

It is honestly people who can't take defeat or learn from anything. What I mean by learning from anything is learn from differences of opinions and what not.

Just look at all of this Mar Lago stuff. Every reporter is "speculating" what was found and "what if's". It isn't about FACTS. Look how reporters are not confirming sources. I mean right now what came out is there was NUKE Stuff about other countries in the mix. HOW DO THEY KNOW THAT??? Things were redacted and how can you confirm anything? They cant... that is why they can say what ever they want. It is sad.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The President is allowed to see everything. Now if there are really top secrets the fools at the FBI are exposing it to all sorts of people. What makes them think they have clearance to look at it? If they look at national secrets without clearance they should face consequences.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You decide


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They are in so much of an intellectual deficit they actually think they are doing a good job.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We don't need to imagine. At least one liberal a day speaks to us in this manner. They are trying to destroy the real family unit, they are trying to destroy America, and they hate God.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They are copying Marx 








"Karl Marx killed 10 M people with one sentence" - Jordan Peterson


#jordanpeterson




youtube.com


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Exactly... and I think I touched based on the Karl Max thing as well.

Funny which political people are pushing for things the exact way fascist leaders did in Europe... but they call everyone else fascist.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

This one is for the Plainsman LOL


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That is funny in an odd way since what Bidem is doing is full fledged fascist. Look fascist up in t h e dictionary and we will both Understsnd that ANTIFA may stand for anti fascist, but the reality is they are pro not anti fascist. It's a crazy world we live in, but if we want to survive it we will have to face the truth, and truth is absolute. I worry Biden may go to war to distract us.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuk... that is a good one.

The only problem is that Biden didn't say "semi-fascist". He had to back pedal on his speech big time. But the sad part is the rest of the party is going full force on that issue. Just look at the speeches going on by Pelosi and others running for office.

Like I stated in another thread this political/election cycle will see some of the most lies told in HISTORY... IMHO. Like I touched base on here in MN they keep lying about abortion. I have seen other political people lying about abortion and even contraceptives/birth control and what not. I see the words marxist, commie, fascist, nazi, etc. All getting thrown out. It is sad.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Twenty three things more secure than our border.


Your grandma's computer password
Trump's safe in Mar-A-Lago
Epstein's prison cell
Thermal exhaust ports on the death star
An unlocked car in Chicago
Your daughter's hair around Joe Biden
Bed, Bath & Beyond Stock
Trusting in works for salvation
Rings of Power Season 2
The mattress on the car roof that the driver is holding with his left hand
Ashley Biden's diary
The word of a Spaniard
Hunter's laptop
Elections in Philadelphia
Ben and J-Lo's marriage
German gas prices
California's electric grid
Your lunch in the break room fridge
A cheeseburger in front of your mom
A pile of crack in front of Hunter Biden
Big tech's handling of your data
Your 401k
Pretty much every other border everywhere else in the world


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I could easily believe the joke about the FBI faking a MAGA attack. After all they tried to kidnap the gov of Michigan.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Ah geez it's not funny! It is sad.
Everyone glomming onto consiracy theories like that.
Here's another for the Plainsman...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't get the confederate flag. Lincoln was a republican. For a hundred years the south would only vote Democrat. History sure gets twisted. I guess that's ignorance. They must have replaced history with perv --- ahem I mean gender studies.

Edit: I really did enjoy that, but in a different way. That's OK Canuck as a Canadian I wouldn't expect you to catch that American ignorance.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

How can you guys tolerate such a liar?
Seriously the guy is pathologic.
Trump can not believe that he is not invited to the Queen's funeral. He says "I never told anyone but she Knighted me in a private ceremony"









The Big Liar does not even know that *ONLY BRITISH CITIZENS AND SUBJECTS OF THE REALM ARE KNIGHTED.*
And you want this guy as your Leader...again!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> How can you guys tolerate such a liar?


Not to even debate, can you name a politician that isnt?


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Deep Fake For You


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well a few things about that what u posted..... Is it true? Did he post it? etc.

Also Trump is the guy who would get "butt hurt" if he wasn't invited to a party. His ego gets in his way when he speaks much of the time.

But again do you want us to start posting the crap Biden has said? Things are lies, misrepresentations, ramblings, etc.

All of our leaders... ALL OF THEM... are liars and not representing the people of this country.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Chuck I am not smart enough to tell a fake @RealDonaldTrump social media post from a fake one.
That is why I posted the fake Trudeau rant. 
You hit the nail on the head when you said Trump would be hurt by the snub from the Royal family. That makes his post even more believable even if it turns out to be fake. 
I agree with you that an honest politician with good common sense and no akward baggage is hard to find these days, no matter where you look.
I am not sure what it will take to get people back to working together in good faith. Maybe if aliens arrived to take over the world we would all band together. (This is the Meme Thread for a Laugh after all).


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree that maybe aliens will help the situation.... LOL

I mean 9/11 brought our country together.

BUT.... it also was the start of tearing it apart via identity politics.... that is when starting to protest outside of Bush's house and shutting down roads... starting to blame the other political party for everything wrong. Stopped working with each other. BTW... Bush had some good AG bills but the Dem controlled Congress shut him down because of identity politics. It was good for conservation programs and what not. But then when the next group got power... they did the same thing. IE: our elected officials would rather not work and just point fingers at each other and play the blame game to stay in office.

Anyways... I could go on a three page rant about all of this but will stop. Duck season opens up this weekend and I got to keep my eyes on the prize... LOL


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Donald Trump and Barack Obama Are Among the Former Presidents Invited to Queen Elizabeth's Memorial (msn.com) 

So that pic Canuck posted might not be accurate. Again this isn't getting invited to the actual funeral. This is getting invited to a memorial. The actual funeral had limitation on size I guess or something. Anyways Trump still could be upset... but not 100% sure.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I am surprised you guys give a hoot about this. Really, I am bemused!
You're more hung up on the monarchy than a Canadian Loyalist. 
Really!!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What do you mean "you guys"? I have paid no attention to any royalty. I coukd never understand the big fuss about princess ----- the one who died in the car crash. Supposed car crash.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I guess by "you guys" I mean the USA. I was surprised how much coverage the Queen's funeral got on US TV.
One thing about all those Brits...they sure were well behaved.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have never understood the reasoning for all the British stuff on USA TV. I mean from the weddings to the funerals, to the tabloid crap.

The only one I kind of understand covering was the Princess Diana accident. But cover it like any other world event that happened or world leader death. We dont need non-stop coverage of it. Just give it a segment or two and that is it.

But again that is the issue with 24/7 news stations. THEY NEED TO FIND SOMETHING TO TALK ABOUT.... or they fabricate stuff....  looking at you CNN... .lol


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think there are people that think they are sophisticated if they have European cloths, watch European news, travel and visit Europe etc. Most of them look down on everyday Americans even though that's all they are. You know the type, if you believed fscebook they have perfect lives. Even though they run through one husband after another and their family will not speak with them. Usually they dislike America too. The upper 90% are liberal. Just a fact.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

To go along with your EV MEME....

I heard on USA Today morning show them talking about EV's.... and the hurricane. They mentioned what can people do when a power grid goes down because of a natural disaster and EV'S? They wont be able to "charge" like normal. If they are stuck in traffic trying to get out of the way with an EV and don't have a full charge? What about if the charge runs out while they are stuck in traffic? How about emergency vehicles that are powered by electric (like Biden's EO saying federal vehicles will be EV's by 2030 or what ever the time frame was).... How will they get power during a disaster and the aftermath?

These are things that people don't talk about until it is too late. Like when a hurricane is bearing down on an area.

But these need to be discussed and figured out. I know many will say... well we need the infra structure to be built. Well gas and diesel can be brought in by the truck load and fill tanks..... Electricity can't.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I wonder why no one can come up with a plan for the transition to EV's.
Figure out how to do it first. Seems like a no-brainer.
It just won't work for some people or some places.
I hope those people and places aren't punished or forgotten.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck....

EXACTLY!!!! To force people to do things never works. Also you need infra structure before you can implement things. It is like saying lets truck supplies to the Artic across the tundra. Well are there roads or can the roads there handle it... NOPE... but lets start the trucks rolling ASAP. Then when things don't work blame others. 

But again... This is how government works. 

But like i mentioned it is something that needs to be talked about when natural disasters happen. Be it hurricane, earthquakes, tornados, floods, etc. How can people "charge" a vehicle to get supplies, help, etc. When the power grid is down. LIke I mentioned... you can't "Truck" in electricity. Or if you can it is called GENERATORS and what are those ran off of.... Fossil Fuels.

Is This a 'Diesel Car Charging Station' for Electric Cars? | Snopes.com

Here is a snopes link talking about this. It is explained in this link that it is from 2018 and in in the Australian outback. But in this it says it is a yes/no... so is accurate and not 100% accurate. But it says it takes 36 gallons of fuel to get a 200 mile radius charge.... 1 vehicle. Again things have advanced. But lets say you cut the fuel by 1/3 needed and get 300 mile radius charge. THAT IS ABOUT THE SAME AS NOW FILLING UP A CAR... yet it takes 8 hours to get the charge or "over night". When it takes 10 mins to fill up with fossil fuel.

Makes sense doesn't it.

So again to talk about "emergency" disaster type situation.... look how it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Here in Manitoba we have lots of cheap (relatively) hydro electricity. The flooding done in the 1970's to produce electricity and manage flows had major environmental and sociological impacts. A lot of compensation was required to garner acceptance and to re-establish displaced people and communities. Now that those impacts have been mitigated/compensated Manitoba produces "green" energy. Lots of it. That said, I can not imagine venturing out at -40 in an electric vehicle. I have to drive about 30 miles before I see the first farm house along the road. What happens if you slide off the road and are stuck for hours? How does an electric car produce cabin heat? With a gas heater like an old Volkswagon Beetle?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Was it Harris that when trying to be convincing to get a EV said " people will wish they had an EV when the power goes out and they cant get gas into their car".

Canuck my brother has a small hybrid. When it hits a -10 the electric is gone.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck... exactly.

I believe Hybrids are better option and not straight EV's.

I also agree on Hydro plants. But that is something the USA are ignoring.

Also Like I mentioned in another thread... NUKE plants are the best option. But of course the "green" people dont want to talk about Nukes.

Here is something that is very sad... on social media there are leftist (who are paid to be this way) right now saying... FL better be thanking all the "blue" states for their money. WHAT... it is like Red states dont pay taxes. ... Let alone the fact that this is an natural disaster... something uncontrollable. But that right there shows you the issue with our political atmosphere right now. 

I also know how Ironic it is on the MEME thread when it is a back and forth. But honestly if people can see some humor and reality in these. They are politically blinded. This goes for all sides of the political spectrum.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck humor often has truth. That last one you posted was good. As a rotten sinner myself I am guilty of what you posted, but it should get much better after election day. 😇


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck.... that last one is a good one.

It is like what will the dog do once it catches the car??

But what could be interesting like I talked about in other threads.... Some of the "new" stuff that the Jan 6th wants to talk about and the NY AG suit... where did they get that info??? The special master might come into play.

Also if it was obtained illegally thru this warrant at Mar Lago... people have some explaining to do. 

Plainsman... Those last two are spot on as well.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We should have the truth whether it's Trumps documents or Hunters laptop. The people should see everything, but if Trumps are classified we can't. Then their is the problem the left will say they are classified so we can't see them. Unfortunately that means they can say anything they want without proof. Hunters laptop isn't classified and It should be shared with the world. 
The left is often clever. If the next president was republican and as demented he could have Obama raided and say he had classified documents with maps to every missile interaction and had already passed it on to Putin, but no one can see them. 
There is already one casualty in politics today, and that's the truth.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Those are all good ones Plainsman. It is almost impossible to sort the real news from the fake news.
Especially when one side always accuses the other of doing what they themselves are doing in order to deflect things away from themselves. Both sides behave like children. Follow the money. Release the hounds.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This may be to true to be funny.









The Real Owners Of The World | George Carlin


George Carlin talks about why education system sucks and why the real owners of the world want people to not be smart enough to understand the truth.Don't fo...




youtube.com


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is something that is why I hate media and social media. Plus how our leaders are lying to us.

So a bill was introduced to the House and it was called School Based Mental Health Services. Sounds good... right.

Well you know what this bill actually allows.... Schools to not tell parents about their child mental health issues. Now some will say what do you mean.

This bill actually would make it OK for schools to not tell parents about a childs thoughts/feelings and issues about sexuality and gender. They will also HELP the student get/go see a doctor if they want to get some pills to modify or start to "transition". Let that sink in. They school will make the decisions or help foster the decisions of children WITH OUT letting the parents know.

Yeah... that was in this bill.

But funny how social media, media, and our leaders are toting this as Republicans are against Mental health for Students...... THEY ARE NOT. They are against letting someone else decide or "Help" their child without their knowledge. I would bet that even conservative parents would help foster good mental health for thier kids. Most conservatives are not sending their "trans" or "gay" child to conversion camps. I would say maybe 1% are doing this.... if that. Most would be loving and try to work thru this or try to understand and help their child. BTW... The media and such are not talking at all about how many "kids" and others are regretting the fact they they tried to transition and are now coming back. Plus the fact that the "transitioned" kids and others have the highest suicide rate among the LGBTQ community.

But yeah....lets ignore facts and just help foster possible suicides and other regrets.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

LOL... those are some good ones.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

more


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think when its your money you should choose your classes. I told my supervisor when we were debating what classes I would take in college that when I go to McDonalds and order a BigMac I get a BigMac not a fish sandwich, and the class he wanted me to take was more like a veggie burger. He shook his head, but relented. Years later he ended up on a senior citizen buss trip with my in-laws. The conversation turned to oh do you know xyxyxy, yup he said stubbornness person I ever met. 😇 lol I know Canuck will agree. He is my stubbornness twin.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman.....

Funny I had the same conversation with my initial college supervisor. When I went to get my first ever semester classes. I tested really high in math. So he advised me of taking some "high" level math classes. I told him all I need for a prerequisite for the major I wanted was a pre-calculus. He kept trying to push me for the higher math classes. I told him I am going for a business degree and will be out of here in 4 years maybe 5 if things go well with my baseball career. (they didn't got cut start of year 3). He did finally give in because he knew I was correct. I wonder how many kids actually fall for those things or dont push back.... end up taking a few classes they dont need and waste a year or two because some advisor pushed them into a direction they didn't want to go.

But side not on my story. My first day in my Pre-Calc class the teacher was doing roll call and when he got to my name. He said see me after class. I talked to him. He said so you are the one who tested really high and decided to take my class (My advisor must have talked with him). I said "yep that was me". He told me to open up the math book and stop on the chapter where I felt less "comfortable". I was about 5 chapters or so in the book. He said.... See you in two weeks. He told me he would give me credit for the high end of the curve for any tests and quizzes. I dont know if this was right or wrong what he did. But I thanked him since it was a class that was early morning. And yes... I did get an A in it when the semester was over.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It also ticked me off buying a student activity ticket when I was paying 7% on my state loan. I went to NDSU, but never went to a football game, basketball, dance, movie. speaker nothing. What a waste of MY MONEY. Half their classes were worth it. T h evother half we were forced into or no one woukd take them. What a rip off.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Canuck said:


> Ah geez it's not funny! It is sad.
> Everyone glomming onto consiracy theories like that.
> Here's another for the Plainsman...
> View attachment 47960


Thing is: Ukraine is a Democracy. The U.S. is not!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck most of the violence was undercover FBI agents. Unless of course you count that diminutive lady peaking in the window that they **** in the neck. That must have been tough for her being conscious as she bled out thinking the people I risked my life for just murdered me. 
Canuck I know you think of her as a criminal, but have you put on a uniform and risked your life for the USA?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Speaking of the Ukraine I understand that it has been verified that it was a Ukraine missile that was shot into Poland and killed people. Looks like their president was trying to give Biden a chance to get into the war.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606550196057698306


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

I hope the guv distributes a whole lot of KY jelly when that debt is required to be paid!


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

100% accurate and truthful. I need to send that to alot of people. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

AMEN to that!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So much truth in humor. Good perspective on turning in guns Canuck. 
Canuck we ducked the last storm but I see it's going a long way up into Canada. Did you get hit with that 12 to 24 inch stuff?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I notice one thing Canada and the U S have in common, both coasts are nuts. Even in North Dakota the Kalifornia transplants are a cancer. They have about destroyed Colorado and Arizona. Oregon had bumper stickers that said dont Californicate Oregon, but they have already been destroyed now.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> So much truth in humor. Good perspective on turning in guns Canuck.
> Canuck we ducked the last storm but I see it's going a long way up into Canada. Did you get hit with that 12 to 24 inch stuff?


We managed to dodge that storm as well. We have a lot of snow already.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The last meme has some truth behind it.

A story I have from when Obama ran his first term. I asked many people "why do you want to vote for Obama?" All I heard was "Change". Well I asked what policy of his do you like or stand for? Most of the people looked at me confused and just repeated... Well I want a "change". 

I have stated this to many. I really dont care what your political affiliation is as long as you know what that group stands for... or that that group isn't for things against the law.

But that is the problem with our politcs right now. People believe they have to hate the other side or if others dont agree with them politically. Plus the fact that many dont understand what their "affiliation" is about or what are their political beliefs. Case in point is that the DFL was always for "farmers".... hmmmm... does the green push really favor farmers? Shutting down businesses is that really for "labor".... Like I mentioned many times about bills..... look who was EXEMPT from many things the Dem's pushed as "good for everyone" bills.... UNIONS. If they are good for everyone... why are Unions exempt.... I think many are starting to wake up to some of the BS. Which will hopefully push/pull both of the political parties back towards the center. Where it needs to be.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)




----------

